# Boots and bindings advice please!



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi all, UK noob here.

Bought some cheap secondhand gear last year to go boarding in Italy for my first time. A 157 Elan Globe with Elan bindings and a pair of DC Phase boots. Anyhoo, I don't know whether it was because the boots were ill-fitting or the bindings were rubbish but I didnt feel like I had a lot of control on my toe edge and my heels kept lifting off the bottom of my boot no matter how tight i tied them.

Despite this I gave it my all learning to carve and even hit the park a couple of times (with painful results ) and can safely say im hooked.

But I digress. I got back and got myself a good deal on a Forum Youngblood 156. Now I just need some new bindings and boots. Any suggestions? I will mostly freeride and occasionally hit the park. I also dont want to break the bank!

Also if anyone has experienced this problem of lifting heels could you point me in the right direction please? Im thinkin that just trying different boots until finding the right fit might be the only way forward before taking the plunge. Is it worth investing in some with BOA?

Much love


----------

